# Do we need an HD/HT forum?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I think there is a need at DBSTalk for a HiDef & Home Theater forum geared toward the hardware/display side of HDTV, along with the technical aspects of home theater.

Topics I envision being discussed in this venue:

HD display options
- - rear-projection
- - diect-view
- - SA front projection
- - members' HDTV set evaluations and recommendations
- - member purchases of new HDTV display devices

Home theater systems
- - A/V components & evaluations
- - recommendations & advice from resident audiophiles
- - incorporating HT design into home decor
- - posting photos of members' HT setups

This addition to the DBSTalk lineup would give forum members and guests an opportunity to ask questions, exchange ideas and report on new HDTV gear in a friendly environment.

Nick

BTW, CNN just reported that, according to a CEA survey, most women would rather have an HD television set than a diamond ring. Maybe this signals the true start of the HDTV revolution.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

or hell freezing over, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The home theater aspect would be a welcomed addition but unfortunately there has been not much posted about HT here. In the DVD and Movie forum you can discuss any movie in terms showing off systems, what discs have DTS tracks, superbits, EE, aspect ratios, ect. HD content, displays, HD RPTV, projectors, ect can be talked about in the HDTV Forum. There was a thread going on in the General Forum with pics of members HT set ups. Feel free to start HD related threads in the Potpourri or even General Forum. If we start getting enough Home Theater related posts a separate forum will be created.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_...DVD/Movie Forum...HDTV/Broadcast Forum...General Forum...Potpourri Forum..._

Exactly my point, Steve, and the essence of the problem. There are HD and HT related posts all over the board. No one knows _fer shure_ where to post these subjects.

Not only would my proposal consolidate related posts into one targeted area, but the mere presence of a dedicated HD/HT forum would encourage members to actively participate in discussions about this important new and rising technology.

For example, how many neophytes really understand how important the right a/v receiver can be in 
effortlessly switching video sources?

Catch my vision, Steve. Let's talk about all this stuff in one place.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I concur. I had a question a couple weeks ago about a feature on my TV? Where does that go? I stuck it in Tech, but didn't feel that was really right. A HT forum would have received the question had it existed.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am considering a new surround receiver in the near future and would like to see a place for suggestions. As of now, that place doesn't really exist.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

I think this would be a great addition to this forum!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey folks, we are listening to this with great interest. Give us a better idea what you would like to see.

If you were to set it up, what would you add? And what would you avoid?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the acknowledgement, Scott. Unfortunately, in the Admin forum the thread hasn't gotten the views and number of responses I had expected. In order to get a broader readership, and hopefully, more opinions, I would like to repost the issue to General Discussion, or better, perhaps the thread could be moved with a brief explanation as to why it was moved. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Whoops!!!

I just made my way down to the new HT forums. Thanks. We'll see how it goes.


----------

